# Stripping wood



## iso (Sep 28, 2007)

I was able to hook up with a group of wood workers that had a bunch of cherry and plum turning blanks and logs that they were tossing out because they had cracked.  Turning blanks are large pieces of wood that have been trimmed down to fit onto a lathe.  The exposed wood is sealed with something.

I was able to cut the sealing compound off.  It didn't penetrate very far so there was little wood loss.  But the logs that I got have lots of moss growing on the bark.  

Any tips for getting the moss off before I feed the wood to the smoker?  I was thinking of using a torch to burn off the moss before sticking into the pit.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 28, 2007)

A torch would work, or use a sharp knife the peel it off. Just make sure you get it all and there's no mold on the wood.


----------



## iso (Sep 29, 2007)

Weed burner and a stiff bristle brush worked perfectly.  Now off to the table saw to cut it in smaller chunks that will fit into the firebox.


----------



## cheech (Sep 29, 2007)

I set mine on top of my smoker before it goes in and it burns off. 

This only works with the Brinkman not the electric


----------

